# How to finish Ikea Numerar oak worktop....



## Banana Rama (7 Jan 2013)

Hello everyone, this is my first post on these forums, nice to meet everyone. I am planning to purchase a 246cm x 62cm Numerar oak worktop from Ikea, I would like to cut it in half and make two desks out of it, other people have also used this worktop as a desk (I would post links but I don't have that privilege yet) one of them will be a computer desk, the other a study desk for writing, etc. First of all, is it a good idea to cut this wood in half, what would the cut ends look like and would it simply be a case of sanding down the cut ends and finishing them? Also I have no experience with finishing wood, Ikea suggests using Behandla oil, however a couple of people online said that the oil could soak into my paperwork etc, what is the best way to finish Numerar oak for use as a desk rather then kitchen top? Also, looking at the Ikea website I don't see any option that they offer for custom cutting the wood for you, well not Numerar oak anyway, am I correct in assuming they won't do that for me, thanks..............


----------



## Phil Pascoe (7 Jan 2013)

You could sand and oil the ends straight from cutting, but it would need to cut with a very good power to be clean enough. I looked at "Behandla" -it's oil based with driers, so it shouldn't be a problem once it's dry. You could use Danish oil or Osmo, the Osmo probably being quicker.


----------



## Banana Rama (8 Jan 2013)

phil.p":2m2lmt01 said:


> You could sand and oil the ends straight from cutting, but it would need to cut with a very good power to be clean enough. I looked at "Behandla" -it's oil based with driers, so it shouldn't be a problem once it's dry. You could use Danish oil or Osmo, the Osmo probably being quicker.




thanks for the reply, which of those oils would you reccomend, also are there any places that i can take this worktop to that will cut it for me using one of those powerful machine saws.................


----------



## Oryxdesign (8 Jan 2013)

Where abouts in London are you? There might be someone near you who can help.


----------



## mseries (8 Jan 2013)

Banana Rama":153d3utr said:


> ...., what would the cut ends look like ......



I did a google image search for Numerar oak because I was curious to see what they looked like, I came across this

http://ths.gardenweb.com/forums/load/ki ... 10010.html

scroll down to the near end for the post by EmikoF2 on Sun, May 20, 12 at 18:54 !


----------



## Banana Rama (8 Jan 2013)

Oryxdesign":qynkofgs said:


> Where abouts in London are you? There might be someone near you who can help.



i am in clapham, it is in the lambeth borough.........



mseries":qynkofgs said:


> Banana Rama":qynkofgs said:
> 
> 
> > ...., what would the cut ends look like ......
> ...



i did come across that picture before, it is a bit worrying, numerar oak is advertised as being solid wood and able to be cut to size, would you be entitled to your money back under that circumstance?


----------



## andersonec (20 Jan 2013)

Banana Rama":3h9m07em said:


> i did come across that picture before, it is a bit worrying, numerar oak is advertised as being solid wood and able to be cut to size, would you be entitled to your money back under that circumstance?



It's still solid wood, just laminated, they are done like this to stop them warping.

You may find your Ikea Oak will already have a finish applied I don't think they will sell unfinished wood, especially if it is for a worktop, there are many propriety oils for worktops such as this http://www.ronseal.co.uk/products/antib ... orktop-oil this is fine for table tops.

Andy


----------

